

Looking for a Co-Founder? - anson

A friend of mind runs this, and I think it would benefit a lot of people looking for cofounders.<p>--<p>Ready to Meet Your Co-Founder?<p>FounderDating brings together super talented entrepreneurs with different backgrounds and skill sets to start innovative new companies.  We help you find co-founders with complimentary skill sets. This is NOT a meetup, it's an invite-only event so the people and the conversation are high quality.<p>Next Event is April 6th, Deadline to apply is April 1st. www.founderdating.com
======
jalter
I highly recommend it :)

------
python123
Why would 'super talented entrepreneurs' need this to find co-founders?

~~~
gridspy
I imagine the intent is to provide a service to "super talented people" who
would like to become entrepreneurs.

